# Just " How to take the Good Indoor Pictures"



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Just very simple way to get the good indoor pictures, But most of my friends already know.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.olympusamerica.com/crm/oneoffpages/crm_holiday_indoor.asp?utm_content=read_the_tips&utm_campaign=seasonsgreetings&utm_source=email_etprm&utm_medium=email


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Dec 20, 2013)

sorry but that article really really sux. no point in linking it (no offense).

i would say it´s hard to find an article written, by any enthusiast photographer, about indoor pictures that´s not better.

kind of lame for a company like olympus.. in short : don´t take pictures with on camera flash.


----------



## sanj (Dec 20, 2013)

On camera flash can work wonders for people who know how to use it creatively.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 20, 2013)

Both of these were taken with a single on camera flash and no ambient, I just used bounce and the "black foamy thing" technique.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> sorry but that article really really sux. no point in linking it (no offense).
> 
> i would say it´s hard to find an article written, by any enthusiast photographer, about indoor pictures that´s not better.
> 
> kind of lame for a company like olympus.. in short : don´t take pictures with on camera flash.



Ha, Ha, Ha Dear Lichtgestalt 

Thanks for your Good Expression For the Link that I try to, Let some beginner Level Photographers in This Great CR. web site to see another/ Difference Opinions, And Plus the Expertise/ PRO Level, like most of CR. Members, to Comments, Critic and Recommendation for new and better Ideas For " How to take the good indoor Photos"---Yes, The Members Like You, Sanj., Privatebydesign,neuroanatomist, To Comments and Suggestions of their great Expertise/ Tricks= To let Me and a few Members to Think and to Learn for our Improvement of the hobby that we love/ Photography.

Yes, That Why I post this Olympus Link , to let us read, think and Comments .
Well , Olympus Corp. Is One of the Best Japanese Base for Optical and Reprography Products since October 12, 1919, And Start First Camera in 1936---And 70% share of the Global market of Optical, Reprography and Cameras/ Microscope Now = 2.5 Billion US Dollars---Compare to Our Love Canon company, Start to make the first camera 1 years after Olympus = in 1937, Start from the name = Precision Optical Industry Co. LTD---In the Early years , The Canon Company did not produce their own Optical Glass, But they buy from Other company Such as Asahi and Olympus----ETC.

Yes, My First Digital Camera ( Use CF Cards, And same period ,many brands of digital camera still use floppy disk) was Olympus C 2500 L , in the December 1999, Total cost of Camera + Equipment + Flash = $ 2100 US Dollars, and Still use from time to time until now . Yes The Olympus Lens are the Best for the BLUE COLORS OF THE SKY, Better Blue from my 17 Canon Lenses and 2 Sigma Lenses.

Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> On camera flash can work wonders for people who know how to use it creatively.



Yes, Sir, Dear Sanj.
You are 1000% right , Thanks " On camera flash can work wonders for people who know how to use it creatively"---Yes, Sir, for Indoor Portrait/ Group Photography 90% I use Bounce Flash , Flash with Flash Modifyer, Or Off Camera Flashes with 2 Helpers to carry the Flashes with the Flash Modifyers.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Both of these were taken with a single on camera flash and no ambient, I just used bounce and the "black foamy thing" technique.



Thanks for Great Sample of Photos, Dear Privatebydesign.
As Sanj said " On camera flash can work wonders for people who know how to use it creatively "---Its show on your great/ beautiful Pictures = From the creative brain and creative heart of the PRO( Who Know How) like you.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 20, 2013)

Dear Surapon,

Thank you very much for this topic!

I think that the best suggestion Olympus can make about indoor photography to Olympus' users should be something like this: 

"If you want to make good indoor pictures, please, sell all you Olympus gear and cameras and buy new FF camera from Canon, Nikon or Sony, to replace it."



I never was particularly fond of flash photography (I always tried to pump camera's ISO to highest reasonable setting and set FE to values like '-1'). 

And I never could grasp at least one thing: why flash manufacturers do not make or sell diffusors (like, Sto-Fens) for their flashes (or better -- included with the flash)? They do know that there are a lot of people who buy the flash and buy some sort of bouncer or diffusor for it simultaneously...


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Zlyden said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Thank you very much for this topic!
> 
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Zlyden
I love your Marketing Words for Canon and Nikon " "If you want to make good indoor pictures, please, sell all you Olympus gear and cameras and buy new FF camera from Canon, Nikon or Sony, to replace it.":------Ha, Ha, Ha, And Good for me too, I have a lot of Canon Stocks in past 15-20 years, That Will make me Rich.
NBice to talk to you.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> And Good for me too, I have a lot of Canon Stocks in past 15-20 years, That Will make me Rich.



Dear Surapon,

Do you mean that you heavily invested in past 15-20 in Canon's stock? Well, it definitely was a much wiser idea than, for example, to invest in Eastman Kodak's stock...


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Zlyden said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > And Good for me too, I have a lot of Canon Stocks in past 15-20 years, That Will make me Rich.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Zlyden

Yes, Yes, Yes--I invest in Eastman Kodak's stocks too, that 30+ years ago--Sorry Me. But Happy Me =I have a bunch of stocks from Apple Inc. too, Since 1990( Slow time in that years), and NOW, They grow like the Weeds too. Yes, We lost some and Gain Some.
Have a great weekend and happy shooting too.
Surapon


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> I have a bunch of stocks from Apple Inc. too, Since 1990( Slow time in that years)



Dear Surapon,

Now you have even more respect form likes of myself.
(And it already was not that small to start with... )


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Zlyden said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bunch of stocks from Apple Inc. too, Since 1990( Slow time in that years)
> ...




Thanks, Dear Friend Zlyden.
Glad to know you, and the most important Factors are we , all learn from each other, to improve our self and Plus Super FUN to talk to good friend like you.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, Flash or Natural Light in the Dark/ Indoor shooting , that depend on the situation of the time/ Actions, Plus Depend on the Judgement of the Artists/ Photographers who Press the Shutter too.
Here are the Sample photos that I very Proud :
A-1,With Flash with Modified( My DIY) Sto-Fen Omni-Bounce= Up position, on Camera---The H.E. Royal Thai Ambassador with me.
A-3, Just Directed Flash on Camera----The Great Queen of Thailand and Her Thai People .
A-2,) With Flash with Modified( My DIY) Sto-Fen Omni-Bounce= Up position, on Camera---The beautiful model in fast shot.
A-4,No flash, just Natural in door light--- The Great Crown Princess of Thailand with me and my wife, Dr. Pairin.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

